# HIJMS Takao is finally finished.



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

I am happy and relieved to announce that she is finished. Any C and C's are welcome.....Cheers Mark


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Very nice, thanks for showing.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

She came out well Mark!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
I can't wait to see what you do with the Christine kit I'm holding for you....
And no- I'm not taking no for an answer....:tongue:

Chris.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

came out great. love the boarding ladder
id probably paint the chains though


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Very nice work on your ship, lots of tiny bits to add on that model!

Agentsmith


----------



## WarbirdTA (May 21, 2008)

Nice!
What color did you paint it?
I ask, because I collect and put together 1/700 Skywave/Pitroad ships, and they show MrColor number 32, which is very dark grey.

George


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments Gents. Much appreciated. George, I used Tamiya's Japanese Navy Grey. There are Two different Greys, One called Sasebo and the other is called Kure.........Cheers Mark


----------

